# Lent..anyone else doing it?



## Femme (Feb 25, 2007)

Heyy everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just wondering if anyone else is doing lent?  Not the hardcore one, where you don't eat until 4 PM, which I think it really dumb, and slows down your metabolism.  But the one that you basically turn into a vegan with some modifications.  For example, people on lent can eat Fish, and Honey while vegans do not.  People on lent arn't allowed any dairy and meat for 40 days.

I've decided that this year I'm going to try it out.  It started last sunday, and I've been on it since wednessday.  It's actually a tough thing for the first couple of days but you get used to it.  Eating oatmeal in the morning..hah.  It's weird.. it feels as though I get tired way more easily and go to sleep 9 oclock ish and wake up 6 am with no problems.  Before I used to go asleep from 10 and wake up at 7.. which was sort of hard.

I feel a lot healthier and I'm thinking of staying a vegatarian after lent is over.  It makes you feel really good.

Anyone else on it?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2007)

mmm. no, sorry. 
I like my meat warm, bloody, and just about to jump off the plate, and I like it way too much to give it up. :/


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 25, 2007)

i've given up red meat for lent


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 25, 2007)

i gave up diet coke.

lent is all up to one's interpretation and for me i give up something i can't live without.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2007)

when i was little i used to give up whatever my favourite food was at the time.. hot dogs, pepsi, ice cream etc.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm Catholic, and I gave up skipping class/going to class unprepared. Sounds easy, but I bs my quizes waaaay too often. Most of the time, I'm lucky, but I don't like guessing everything, I want to know everything.

Femme, I have heard of that form of Lent before from a friend a couple of years ago. I had forgot about it! Hmm...

I'm a lacto-ovo vegetarian, so this might be something good for me to try.


----------



## aeni (Feb 25, 2007)

I've never heard of the extreme 4pm schtuff you mentioned, but I'm doing something similar.

I'm eating 1000 cal/day only.  What money I save by not buying that $6+ meal will go toward feeding starving people either locally or in Africa.  So IOW - someone's getting a $250 check from me.


----------



## neverfadetogray (Feb 26, 2007)

yep, i'm doing it. :]  no meat and no dairy for 40 days.  i usually do no meat, but this year something made me want to do both.  i got lots of vegan recipes together and i've been making dinner every night (for me and my mom ) and it's actually working out really well so far!  it sounds like there's nothing to eat, but you actually do have a lot of options and i agree, it feels so much healthier.  i'm also considering staying vegetarian after lent is over, and if not, i will definitely switch to healthier eating habits and cooking my own food.  i'll post a bunch of the recipes i have on the sticky thread. :]


----------



## Katja (Feb 26, 2007)

*I gave up red meat and 'material purchases'.  The red meat part is easy, but denying any material purchases is a little difficult.  I can handle it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 26, 2007)

I gave up coke....it was either that or peach juice cuz I love both...but I need something to drink and peach juice is much cheaper than coke so...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't normally do Lenten-giving-up though...


----------



## Katja (Feb 27, 2007)

*I've never heard of peach juice before... sounds interesting.  I love peaches.*


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 27, 2007)

i gave up pizza.....i was gonna give up pizza and fast food but only pizza and about 4weeks ago i gave up on shopping since i shop about 4-7times a week for clothes and such i gave that up for 3 hard long weeks

good luck everyone


----------

